# كلام الرب بسفر حزقيال



## hello3 (30 يناير 2010)

+ سلام المسيح . وبما أننا اولاد المسيح فلا نخاف النقد فأرجو الرد على تلك الشبهة  التى فى كتاب الاب متى المسكين " النبوة والانبياء فى العهد القديم " طبيعة سفر حزقيال ص 226-227 يقول ( وسوف يصدم القارى المتحفظ باستخدام اللغة القبيحة الفاحشة فى احط معناها وصورها فى مخاطبة بنى اسرائيل )  .. ( اربعة وعشرون اصحاحا يفتتح بهم حزقيال نبوتة عليهم فيها كل وساخة الزنا وفحشاء الانسان ) .. ( اللٌه صعب ، صعب ومريع جداً ) .. وكما ذكر ( يقول جيروم ... لم يكن مسموحا بقرأتها إلا لمن بلغ الثلاثين من العمر ... وطلب البعض أخفائها عن العامة ) ،     وارجو توضيح ما جاء على لسان الرب فى  حزقيال 23 العدد 20 " وَعَشِقَتْ مَعْشُوقِيهِمِ الَّذِينَ لَحْمُهُمْ كَلَحْمِ الْحَمِيرِ وَمَنِيُّهُمْ كَمَنِيِّ الْخَيْلِ." وبالترجمة الانجليزية " there she lusted after her lovers ,whose genitals were like those of donkes whose emission was like that of horses "  والمشكلة تكمن فى كلمة genitals التى معناها " العضو الذكرى " او " عضو الحمار "  ويأتى الاعتراض على أستخدام مثل هذة التشبيهات والالفاظ بالوحى الالهى  . ارجو تفنيد تلك الشبهة الباطلة. الرب يبارك حياتكم . امين


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

ممكن الدليل على المصدر الذي ذكر فيه الاب متى المسكين كلامه؟
ملينا من الإقتطاف و التوشيه من قِِبل المسلمين، فلتوضيح كلام الاب متى المسكين، علينا ان نعرف في أي كتاب ذكر كلامه حتى نأتي بالنص كاملاً، إن وُجد أصلاً.

بالنسبة لكلام الرب في سفر حزقيال، فردينا عليه عشرات المرات، المعنى هنا عن الزنى الروحي، اي عبادة الأوثان و هو مصطلح مُستخدم بشكل معروف بالكتاب المقدس، فعبادة الأوثان هي الإشراك في العبادة، في في علاقة الإنسان مع الله كما هو الزنى في الإشراك في علاقة الزوج مع الزوجة.

فكل الكلام يُعني به الزنى الروحي، عبادة الأوثان و ليس زنى او جماع بين رجل و إمرأة.

مسألة عدم قراءة الأطفال لهذه الفقرة، فهو شئ عادي، فليست كل الشريعة للأطفال كما هي ليست كلها للشيوخ فقط. الكتاب المقدس، كلمة الله الحية نافع للتعليم و التأديب و التوبيخ لمختلف الأعمار، فهناك شرائع للإنسان في كل حياته، كشريعة لا تكذب و هناك شرائع للإنسان بعد نضوجه، كشريعة لا تزنِ، فشريعة لا تزنِ ليست للأطفال، بل للبالغين، و الحال نفسه مع نصوص الكتاب الآخرى، منها لمن له فهم و نضج بحسب عمره، فالأنسان يبدأ عادة بالخروج عن طاعة الرب لعبادة اوثان  ، بعد نضجه، لان فكره ينحرف، بينما في طفولته، ينقاد بحسب المجتمع و الأهل.

مسألة إستخدام المصطلحات المُعترض عليها، فهو إعتراض في غير محله، فالله يتكلم عن زنى شعب، عن خطيئة أمة تركت الرب و عبدت الأوثان، فوصفها بصيغة الزنى هو بالمعنى الأدبي و ليس بالمعنى الجنسي. الرب يُوضح لهم سوء و نجاسة عبادتهم للأوثان مثل نجاسة الزنى.

النص لم يُحرض على زنى او حلله، بالعكس، النص يوضح نجاسة هذا الفعل، النص يوضح نجاسة عبادة الأوثان. فالنص الكريم، تأديبي و توبيخي و ليس له أي قصد آخر كما يضنه المسلمين.


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 يناير 2010)

*شرح سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 23 أهولة وأهوليبة لاخ وحيد « مدونة الرسول*

ورد الاستاذ نيو مان
*أهولة وأهوليبة*​ *




*​ *NEW_MAN*​ *لماذا نجد في الكتاب المقدس في سفرحزقيال الاصحاح 23*​ *كلام عن ( أهولة وأهوليبة) يصفهما في افعالهما بالزنا ؟؟*​ *يقول الكتاب المقدس : (هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة ) ( هوشع 4: 6)*​ *وايضا (لذلك سبي شعبي لعدم المعرفة ) ( اشعياء 5: 13)*​ *
*​ *المعرفة تتطلب منك فهم ما تقرأه ، ودراسته والكلام واضح من بداية الاصحاح نفسه ، ان الرب يتكلم عن ( اورشليم والسامرة ) فيصورها لشعب في صورة امرأتان زانيتان ، اسماهما الكبيرة اورشليم واسمها في المثل ( أهوليبة ) ومعناه ( خيمتي فيها ) والصغرى هي السامرة واسمها ( أهولة ) ومعناه ( خيمتها**)** .*​ *لماذا اختار الرب هذه الصورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ *لانه طالما اختار صورة العريس والعروس لتصوير العلاقة بينه وبين شعبه ،في العهد القديم مثلا يقول** :*​ *(**هكذا قال الرب اين كتاب طلاق امكم التي طلقتها)(اشعياء 50: 1) وايضا (اذهب وناد في اذني اورشليم ق ئلا.هكذا قال الرب.قد ا ذكرت لك غيرة صباك محبة خطبتك ذهابك ورائي في البرية في ارض غير مزروعة.)(ارميا 2: 2)*​ *وفي العهد الجديد (الروح والعروس يقولان تعال) (رؤيا 22: 17)*​ *وايضا (ام تجهلون ايها الاخوة.لاني اكلم العارفين بالناموس.ان الناموس يسود على الانسان ما دام حيّا. 2 فان المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي.ولكن ان مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل. 3 فاذا ما دام الرجل حيّا تدعى زانية ان صارت لرجل آخر.ولكن ان مات الرجل فهي حرة من الناموس حتى انها ليست زانية ان صارت لرجل آخر. 4 اذا يا اخوتي انتم ايضا قد متم للناموس بجسد المسيح لكي تصيروا لآخر للذي قد أقيم من الاموات لنثمر للّه.)(روميه 7: 1- 4)*​ *وبدون الدخول في تفاصيل الشرح فهو يصور علاقة الشعب بالله بعلاقة الزوج والزوجة** .*​ *اذا فهذه هي الصورة المميزة والمفضلة التي يتكلم بها الرب في علاقته عن الشعب*​ *(وهذه الصورة واضحة مثلا في كل سفر نشيد الانشاد**). *​ *في نفس الصورة يتكلم الرب في سفر حزقيال (وغيره ) ان الشعب اذا ترك محبة الله وذهب وراء عبادة الالهة الاخرى يسميها الله ( الزنا الروحي ) ويصورها ايضا في صورة المرأة التي تركت محبة زوجها وذهبت لتزني وراء آخر** .*​ *ولهذا مثلا يقول في سفر هوشع (اول ما كلّم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى واولاد زنى لان الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب.)(هوشع 1: 2)*​ *اذا بعد ان شرحنا الصورة التي يفضلها الله في تمثيل علاقته بالشعب ، وهي علاقة الزواج التي هي في الاساس علاقة مقدسة جدا ، خلق الله آدم وحواء في جنة عدن ، وقال لهما (وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض ) (تكوين 1: 28) كان هذا قبل الخطية وقبل السقوط والطرد من جنة عدن ، اذا فليس في الامر خطية او دنس او نجاسة** .*​ *والله له كل الحرية والحق في ان يضرب المثل بهذه العلاقة المقدسة ، سواء في نقائها وقداستها ، او في استعمالها الخاطيء بالخطية والزنا . ويرجع الامر اخيرا الى نقاء ذهن المتلقي ، هل هو في حالة القداسة او في حالة الزنا الروحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ *عزيزي** :*​ *دعني اختم بكلمة اخيرة عن ما جاء في سفر حزقيال** .*​ *لقد تكلم الله على لسان حزقيال الى شعب وصل في الخطية الى ابعد مدى ، وفي هذه الحالة لا تستطيع ان تكلم الشعب عن حالة القداسة المطلوبة ، فهو لن يفهمها ، ولكن النبي تكلم بالوحي المقدس عن حالة القذارة والدناسة التي وصلها لها الشعب** .*​ *ماذا حدث لك عن قراءة هذه الفقرة ؟؟؟*​ *هل خجلت ، هل شعرت بالعار ، هل شعرت بالتأذي والقذارة ؟؟؟*​ *هذا هو المطلوب من الكلام** .*​ *اذا شعر كل انسان عند قراءة هذه الفقرة بما شعرت به ، فهذه هي الخطوة الاولى للرجوع الى الرب** .*​ *في قصة الابن الضال ، احتاج الامر منه ان يذهب يعيش مع الخنازير ( النجسة في شريعة اليهود )** ويأكل اكلها ، ويشعر بمرارة ونجاسة وقذارة الحياة في البعد عن ابيه ، ففكر ونظر الى نفسه وحاله ، وقارن بين هذه الحالة وحالة الابن المبارك ، فقرر العودة الى حالة القداسة** .*​ *اتمنى ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بفهم ، ودراسة ، ففيه كل البركة والنعمة القداسة الكاملة** .*​ *مع تحياتي ومحبتي*


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 *عشقوا معشوقيهم* = أى إشتهوا من أحبوهم سابقاً أى المصريين وهم فى نظر الله لكبريائهم وغباوتهم فى وثنيتهم، وتعاملهم مع الشياطين فى ديانتهم كالخيل والحمير، فهى فى زناها كأنها إشتهت أن تزنى مع حيوانات وهذا شئ بالغ النجاسة. فهى *إفتقدت رذيلة صباها* = أى تذكرت خطايا صباها فإشتهت الخطية مرة ثانية. (راجع أش 30 : 6، 7)


----------



## hello3 (30 يناير 2010)

+ سلام المسيح . اشكر الرب من اجل تعب محبتكم وربنا يعوضكم بكل خير وبركة . معنى الايات كان واضحا ولكنة إزداد وضوحاً أمامى عندما طلبت معونة الرب فارسلكم بالتوضيح ، الرب يبارك حياتكم . أمين


----------



## yousef5 (6 مارس 2010)

يا اخواني ما حاجة ربنا انه يستعمل هذا الكلام الجنسي سواء في سفر حزقيال او في نشيد الانشاد 

لماذا لا يكتفي ويقول انهم زنوا 

انا معجب جدا بالعهد الجديد وكل شئ فيها لكن العهد القديم مش عايز يخش دماغي ابدا 
حاسس انه زي بقيت الاديان متالفه 

لكن العهد الجديد محستش انه دين بل انه وقائع حدثت واقوال قالها يسوع


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 مارس 2010)

*العهد القديم و العهد الجديد لا يوجد اختلاف بينهم بالعكس انت لما تقراء العهد القديم بتركيذ هتجد شخص يسوع و دلائل علي انة المسيح المنتظر و ان كنت مش فاهم اي جزء منة فانصحك قبل قرائة اي اصحاح ان تقراء التفسير له لكن لابد من قائة الكتاب المقدس كيان واحد 
متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يا اخواني ما حاجة ربنا انه يستعمل هذا الكلام الجنسي سواء في سفر حزقيال او في نشيد الانشاد


الاجابة بسيطة .. الله قد قال سابقا .. لا تعبد الههة اخرى غيرى ..
ولكن ماذا حدث ؟؟
تفنن شعب اسرائيل فى عبادة الهة اخرى ولم يكتفى بذلك بل قال ان هذة الالهه هى التى اخرجته من ارض مصر !!!

فى الحقيقة لقد اختار الله طريقة اخرى وهى ان يتفاعل مع جانبنا العاطفى .. لنرى حكمته وغايته ..

مثل علاقة الله بخليقته كعلاقة الزوج بالزوجة ..
لكى ما تدرك بشاعة انشغالك عن الله وعبوديتك لاله اخر .. وكأنها خيانة.
حاول ان تسمو عن الفكر الدنئ لكيما ترى جزء من حكمة الله الغير محدودة .


> لماذا لا يكتفي ويقول انهم زنوا


لقد سبق وقالها .. ولكن هل اثر ذلك فى قلوبنا الحجرية !! 


> انا معجب جدا بالعهد الجديد وكل شئ فيها لكن العهد القديم مش عايز يخش دماغي ابدا
> حاسس انه زي بقيت الاديان متالفه


لا يا عزيزى ..
العهد القديم هو دستور علاقة الله بالناس .. وهو ملئ بنبوات عن طريقة الخلاص من الخطية والتى ارتبطت بالبشرية من ايام ادم والى المنتهى.

العهد القديم هو فريد فقد بين الله فيه كل شئ عن المسيح على هيئة ظلال .. واشتاق الانبياء لوصول المسيا . فهموا صح بأن المصلح بين الله والانسان هو الله نفسه .. ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد )
بص قال ايه اشعيا النبى .. بعدما ابتدأ يفهم ان الخلاص هو بالله نفسه عندما يجئ على الارض ويقدم ذبيحة ابدية غير منتهية تتيح دائما للانسان فرصة الرجوع 

Isa 64:1 
لَيْتَكَ تَشُقُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَنْزِلُ! مِنْ حَضْرَتِكَ تَتَزَلْزَلُ الْجِبَالُ. 


العهد القديم هو فعال وقوى وبه كل ما يلزمك لتسمو فوق الارضيات وتتعلق بالله.
ادعوك لتفهم ما فى الكتاب العظيم من التفاسير .. او بالسؤال ونحن نجيبك ..


> لكن العهد الجديد محستش انه دين بل انه وقائع حدثت واقوال قالها يسوع


اليهودية والمسيحية ليست اديان ..
اليهودية هى دستور تباعية الله .. وجاءت المسيحية مكملة لرحلة الله مع البشرية بمجئ المسيح على الارض متمما ما قد جاء فى العهد القديم من نبوات .. وفاتحا المجال لعهد جديد مع البشرية بعد ما قد تمت الذبيحة الابدية ( تمام المصالحة بين الله والانسان) . وينتهى العهد الجديد بسفر الرؤيا الذى يتنبأ عما يصير فى اخر الايام قبل مجئ الله مرة اخرى للعالم ولكن هذة المرة بالطبع للدينونة.

ارجوك عزيزى .. تكلم بحرية اكثر واسأل كتير .. من باب المعرفة إن لم يكن من باب الايمان
سلام الله معاك​


----------



## عبير الورد (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح
الرب يباركم


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> يا اخواني ما حاجة ربنا انه يستعمل هذا الكلام الجنسي سواء في سفر حزقيال او في نشيد الانشاد
> 
> لماذا لا يكتفي ويقول انهم زنوا
> 
> ...



علاقة الرب بنا ليست سيد بعبيده...بل هي علاقة عميقة جداً أعمق من العلاقة الزوجية حتى...

و الخطية ليست فقط مجرد عصيان يستحق العقاب و الانتقام، بل هي خيانة أكثر من الخيانة الزوجية...

علك تعرف الآن شعور الرب عندما تبتعد عنه


----------



## DODY2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

بجد مواضعكم جميله جدااااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك في اعمالكم ويعطيكوا نعهمه وبركه لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## minatosaaziz (26 أغسطس 2010)

اولا ردود جميلة جدا ولكن لازم نفهم حاجة . الكلام ده يسبب صدمة اول مرة لان الجهل السايد بين عامة المسيحين والاهتمام بالشكليات والطقوس ...الخ وعدم الاهتمام بجوهر ودراسة ومعرفة الكتاب المقدس وهذه مشكلة خطيرة جدا يجب ان نحاول معالجتها وللعلم انا اول ما فهمت النص ودققت فيه اخبرت بيه صديق مقرب لي من سني (يعني 15 سنة ) وفهمتهوله كويس حسب ما قريت علشان ميتصدمش بيه او يكون مصدر شك وقبله عادي خالص  .
وان لم يقبل وانا معه الجملتين دولا : دغدغت ثديهما ، لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيهم كمني الخيل .وبعد ما وضحتله الموضوع اكثر من كتاب لابينا زكريا فهمه واتقبله. وعلى العموم كل النص واضح جدا ولا مشكلة فيه ولكن ربما نحن للثقافة نجد ان التكلم عن الامور هذه عيب وعار ولكنه غير معيب كتشبيه والمهم هاتان الجملتان سهل جدا ان نفهمهما اذا عرفنا ان الجملة الاولى هي اشارة لاحد اساليب العبادات الوثنية المنتشرة والتي وقع فيه الشعب فمجرد ذكرها وفضحها هو لإظهار سوءها ولبعث الحمية والغضب من الخطية ومعرفة انحطاط البعد عن الله . واما الجملة الثانية فانا اعتقد انها فعلا لحم لان فاندايك دقيق جدا ، ولا اعتقد انه سيدلس ولكن نحن نفهم ان المقصود هنا هو العضو الجسدي والفكر العقلي البسيط يعرف ان ذكر شئ كهذا او التشبيه به ليس عارا او خطية طالما انه في مكانه وايضا التشبيه بهذه الحيوانات من الناحية الجنسية يشير للدناسة والنجاسة الكاملة ، ويثير النفور منها وهو المطلوب. 
والمهم هذا النص هو في منتهى البلاغة لاننا لو فهمنا ما هي البلاغة اولا سنفهم كيف هذا النص بليغ وفي موضعه ولا يدعي لاي خزي او يحقق مشكلة من الاصل بل يؤكد لنا عبقرية الكتاب المقدس وبلاغته ودقته حيث يستخدم لنا الالفاظ التي تناسب ما يريد ان يوصله لنا .
وهذا هو معنى البلاغة من موقع اسلامي 
http://www.aslein.net/showthread.php?t=5211&
"
البلاغة في لغة العرب :ـ كما في المعجم الوسيط ـ حسن البيان وقوة التأثير. 

تعريفها : هي تأدية المعنى بكلام صحيح فصيح ، حسن الوقع في النفس مع مراعاة للمناسبة وللأشخاص 

الذين يوجه إليهم الكلام .

وقد حدّدت ب :((مطابقة المقال المقام ، وموافقته مقتضى الحال )) ."
  * يا ريت تقروا التعريف ده اكثر من مرة وتلاحظوا معاي لو طبقناه على النص الكتابي:
1- حسب المعجم الوسيط البلاغة هي حسن البيان وقوة التأثير . ولما نبص للنص المقدس هنلاقي ان بيانه كان واضح جدا ومنطقي ومفيهوش اخفاء ، وطبعا محدش يقدر يتكلم على تأثير النص لانك اول ما تقراه هتحس بالنفور والغضب والضيق وهو ده الي عاوز الوحي المقدس يوصلهولنا بالظبط . 
2- وهي تادية المعنى بكلام فصيح . مفيش مشكلة اكيد معانا في الكلام ده لان النص الكتابي عربي مبين فصيح ومترجم على يد علماء كبار في اللغة العربية ولم يستخدم الفاظ غامضة او الفاظ ليست عربية او ليست في مواضعها . وايضا أدى المعنى وهو التشبيه الكامل بالزنى والنجاسة والتدني .
3- حسن الوقع في النفس مع مراعاة المناسبة والاشخاص : ومعنى الجملة دي انه يؤثر في النفس حسب مناسبته وحسب الشخص الي بيتلقاه . ولما نشوف وقع النص في النص من ضيق ونفور واسى اكيد هيبقى بليغ . ولاحظوا لازم الكلام يناسب الاشخاص الذين يتلقوه (ولو رأينا الامر في وقت قوله ولمن قيل لهم وحسب قول الاستاذ اغريغوريوس ) 


> *لقد تكلم الله على لسان حزقيال الى شعب وصل في الخطية الى ابعد مدى..... **حالة القذارة والدناسة التي وصلها لها الشعب*


 سنجد انه مناسب مئة في المئة لمن يتلقونه. وهو في موضعه المطلوب .
4_ وقد حدد بمطابقة المقال المقام . واكيد النص مطابق للمقام والوضع حسب ما قلنا .
5_موافقته مقتضى الحال : وده هو جوهر النص فهو يتحدث عن بعد عن الله وفحش وعبادة اوثان ويريد ان يوصلنا لكره الخطية والنفور من دنسها ، وايضا رؤية الحالة التي مر بها الشعب .

المفيد لو طبقنا شروط وتعريف البلاغة  على النص هنلاقي انه مطابق ليها وبليغ جدا ... وبعد كل هذا يجب علينا اننا منتضايقش او نتكسف بالعكس احنا نفخر ان كتابنا المقدس بليغ وفي قمة البلاغة بمعناها اللغوي وليس كما يتصورها العامة . ولذلك فنحن نفخر بالنص ويزيد ايماننا ان هذا من عند الله لانه يعرف جيدا كيف يجري كلمته وكيف يقولها ويعطينا اياها في وقتها ومكانها لكي يؤثر علينا حسب ما يريد .
واخيرا اعاوز احط ما قاله القمص زكريا بطرس عن النص لعل به اضافة :
"

     كلام الله الموحي به في الكتاب المقدس  يتضمن:
 (1)  قصة خلق الإنسان.
 (2)  قصة سقوطه في المعصية وطرده من الجنة.
 (3)  معاملات الله مع الناس عبر التاريخ البشري، معلنا لهم عن محبته رغم  سقوطهم.
 (4)  قصة الفداء والخلاص.
 (5)  وصايا الله للبشر وأوامره للمؤمنين بفعل الخير، والنهي عن الشر  والمنكر.
*    فمن الواضح أن ما كتب في حزقيال هنا إنما  هو نهي عن منكر وقبائح اقترفتها الأمة اليهودية في ذلك الزمان، كما سيتضح مما  يلي:*

ثانياً:  خلفية هذا الكلام

 (1)  هذا الكلام هو موجه إلى الأمة اليهودية، وهذا ما عبر عنه "بالأم التي لها  بنتان".
 (2)  والبنتان أهولة وأهوليبة = يقصد بهما السامرة عاصمة إسرائيل، وأورشليم عاصمة يهوذا.  
    وهذا ما يتضح من الآية الرابعة من نفس الإصحاح  حيث يقول: "واسماهما *["السامرة" "أهولة"] و ["أورشليم"  "أهوليبة"]*
  (3) زنا أهولة وأهوليبة [أي السامرة وأورشليم]:  يقول النص أنهما زنتا مع كل من مصر، وأشور وبابل ، كما ورد في الآيات من 3 ـ 19  
* (4) ما معنى هذا الزنا؟*

 1ـ  لا يقصد قط من هذا الكلام أنه زنا امرأة بالمعنى الحرفي الجنسي. فكيف تزني أمة وهي  ليس امرأة زنا حرفياً؟‍‍ ‍
 2ـ  إذن فالمقصود هو صورة مجازية تعبر عن خيانة هذه الأمة لله الذي ارتبطت به كشعب له،  وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالزنا الروحي.
 3ـ  والزنا الروحي هو صيغة يستخدمها الكتاب المقدس بمعنى خيانة الرب أو العداء له بسبب  الالتصاق بالآلهة الأخرى سواء كانت أصناما أو محبة العالم أو غير ذلك. وهذا واضح من  قول الكتاب: 
 ـ عن الزنا بمعنى ترك الله  وعبادة آلهة أخرى: (قضاة2: 17) "زنوا وراء آلهة أخرى وسجدوا  لها"
 ـ  وعن الزنا بمعنى محبة العالم: في رسالة يعقوب: "أيها الزناة والزاني أما تعلمون أن  محبة العالم عداوة لله" (يع4: 4)
*ـ  وعن الزنا بمعنى محبة المال: (هوشع9: 1) "لا تفرح يا إسرائيل طربا كالشعوب لأنك  زنيت عن إلهك وأحببت الأجرة …"*

* إذن فخلفية هذا الكلام موضوع السؤال توضح  أنه ليس زنا امرأة بالمعنى الحرفي الجنسي، بل زنا أمة بالمعنى المجازي الروحي  بالانفصال عن الله وعبادة آلهة أخرى.*

ثالثاً:  الألفاظ غير اللائقة في هذا الكلام

 هل  يجوز أن تذكر مثل هذه الألفاظ في الوحي؟ هذا هو لب الاعتراض. وللإجابة على ذلك نقول  أننا لا نستطيع أن نحكم على أي نص إن لم ندرس ملابساته وظروفه واللغة المستعملة في  زمانه وتقاليد وعادات الشعوب في ذاك الزمان. فدعنا نوضح الأمور  التالية:
 (1)  هذه الألفاظ كانت وصفا للشرور التي كانت تمارس فعلا في طقوس وشعائر عبادة الأوثان  آنذاك. وقد ورد ذلك في دائرة المعارف البريطانية *[Encyclopaedia Britannica Vol. 12 P.782]*  التي  تقول: أن من شعائر الانضمام إلى عبادة الأوثان أنهم كانوا يمارسون الجنس في دعارة  فاضحة كعلامة لاتحاد عبدة الأوثان في كيان واحد. [وهي نفس الصورة التي أشار إليها  الرب بفم حزقيال النبي هنا موبخا ومعاقبا على  ارتكابها!]
 (2)  هذه الشعائر الداعرة الفاضحة لم تكن في نظر فاعليها خزيا وقباحة وإلا لما مارسوها،  ولكنها كانت لهم فخراً ومجداً، ولهذا يقول الكتاب عنهم "مجدهم في خزيهم" (فيلبي3:  19) فأراد الرب أن يفضح قبح ما يرتكبون وخزي ما يفعلون.
 (3)  إن كان ذكر هذه الأمور هكذا قبيحا كما قال الكتاب "لأن الأمور الحادثة منهم ذكرها  أيضا قبيح" (أف5: 12) فكم وكم كان خزي فعلها. أما كان ذلك يستحق الفضح والتوبيخ  والعقاب.
 (4)  الواقع أن الله ذكر هذه الرذائل ليعاقب الأمة عليها ولهذا جاء في هذا الجزء من  حزقيال حكم الرب بإدانتها، يتضح ذلك من قوله: "لأجل ذلك *هاأنذا أهيج عليك عشاقك  **…** فيأتون عليك بأسلحة ومركبات **…** فيحكمون عليك **…** أفعل بك هذا لأنك زنيت وراء الأمم لأنك تنجست بأصنامهم". (حز23:  22ـ 31)*
 (5)  علاوة على ذلك نري في ساحة القضاء أن النيابة تطلب من المجرمين تمثيل الجريمة مهما  كانت بشعة بكل تفاصيلها المخزية. فهل في ذلك غضاضة وقباحة؟ أو ليست كلمات الوحي في  حزقيال هي من هذا القبيل، أفلست إثباتا لجريمة الزنا الروحي في بشاعتها ونجاستها.  فلماذا يعتبر ذلك غير لائق في حين أنه لا اعتراض على ما تمارسه النيابة العامة لفضح  الجريمة؟؟"


----------



## crusader (26 أغسطس 2010)

أنا تعليقي علي أية سفر حزقيال النبي الأية التالية :
"عشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير و منيهم كمني الخيل" حزقيال 23:20
من هم هؤلاء المعشوقين الذين زنت ورائهم يهوذا و السامرة هم أرض الأمم مصر و أشور
أذن الموضوع كله رمزي يبقي فيه سؤال مهم 
هل يليق أن الله يستعمل لفظ لحمهم الذي هو العضو الذكري و منيهم؟؟
الأجابة أن هذا اللفظ أدق لفظ ممكن يستخدم لأن "الأمم" غير مختونين و الحيوانات أيضا غير مختونة اما شعب الله فمختون 
طاب ما هو الختان؟؟
هو أزالة الغرلة من العضو الذكري و قد أقامه الله عهدا أبديا مع ابينا أبراهيم أذ قال له "يختن ختانا وليد بيتك و المبتاع بفضتك فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا أبديا" تكوين 17:13
أي أن كل من ليس مختونا ليس مشمولا بعهود الله ((هناك نوعان من الختان "جسدي و روحي")) هذان النوعان لم يتوافرا في الوثنيين
أذا فالله يذكر هاتان الأختان الزانيتان بأن معشوقيهم من الأمم لا عهد لهم مع الله و أنهم بتركهم الله و ذهابهم وراء الأمم يتخلوا عن تلك العهود الأبدية التي قطعها الله لهم و منها أعطائهم أرضهم فحل بهم الخراب و الدمار في أخر الأصحاح 
أما لفظ منيهم : يشير الي النسل و هو نسل ((لا عهد له مع الله)) أذ أنه جاء من أم زانية هي أورشليم و السامرة و أب وثني هو الأمم غير مختونة فعهود الله لا تعطي لهم فيقتل أولاد اليهود و يحرقوا كذبائح للأله ملوخ وبيل متشبهين بالذبائح النجسة التي يقدمها الأمم لألهتهم من خنازير و غيرها من الحيوانات فقد ساوي اليهود أولادهم بالحيوانات
و قد وضح هذا في أخر الأصحاح
" و ترجمها الجماعة بالحجارة و يقطعونها بسيوفهم و يذبحون أبنائهما و بناتهما و يحرقون بيوتهما بالنار" حزقيال 23:47
أما الختان الروحي هو الذي تبرر به أبونا أبراهيم قبل أن يختن بالجسد و هو الأيمان و الوثنيين لم يؤمنوا بالتأكيد و هذا موضوع أخر موضح بالتفصيل في رسالة معلمنا بولس الي أهل رومية الأصحاح الرابع
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أغسطس 2010)

*


yousef5 قال:



			يا اخواني ما حاجة ربنا انه يستعمل هذا الكلام الجنسي سواء في سفر حزقيال او في نشيد الانشاد 

لماذا لا يكتفي ويقول انهم زنوا 

انا معجب جدا بالعهد الجديد وكل شئ فيها لكن العهد القديم مش عايز يخش دماغي ابدا 
حاسس انه زي بقيت الاديان متالفه 

لكن العهد الجديد محستش انه دين بل انه وقائع حدثت واقوال قالها يسوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نلتمس لك و لكل مسلم العذر في هذا ..لان من لم يقراء الكتاب المقدس كاملا بعهديه القديم و الجديد لا يستطيع ( بل يستحيل ) ان يفهم ما اراد الوحي الالهي توصيله للبشرية في كتابه المقدس علي مدار الاف السنين قبل و بعد مجئ المسيح الي الارض ..ولهذا الخص لك ما ينبغي ان تعرفه قبل ان تتسرع و تحكم بسطحية علي امور لا تعرف منها الا اقل القليل :
الفارق بين لهجة الوحي الالهي التي استخدمها في مخاطبة شعبه(سابقا) بني اسرائيل  في العهد القديم و العهد الجديد يشبه الي حد كبير الفارق في اللهجة التي ينبغي ان تخاطب بها الانسان الفظ البدائي المنحرف المشاكس المتغابي اللئيم و العديم الادب  و التي لا يمكنه( اي هذا الانسان الفظ البدائي ) فهم سواها و الاستجابة لسواها ..و بين اللهجة التي ينبغي ان تخاطب بها الانسان المتحضر المتفتح العقل او الانسان الذي صار اهلا للتحضر و النضوج و الفهم و لم يعد ينقصه اي شئ من مقومات الفهم او نضوج العقل لكي يفهم الاسلوب المتحضر " العالي التعقيد " عدما تخاطبه به و يستجيب تبعا لذلك .
لهذا نجد الله في العهد القديم لا يخاطب شعب بني اسرائيل المشاكس اللئيم المتغابي المحب للانحراف دوما الا بالغلظة  و " عصا التاديب في يده " و بضربات شديدة لتاديب ذلك الشعب الغليظ الرقبة..فيتيههم مرة في برية سيناء اربعين عاما..و مرة يسلط عليهم الحيات فتلدغهم ..و مرة اخرى يسلمهم ليد المصريين ليذلونهم و يستعبدونهم قرونا ..و تارة يسلمهم ليد اعدائهم الاشوريين فيغزون بلادهم و ينهبون املاكهم و ذهبهم و ياخذون الالاف منهم اسرى لعبودية دامت قرون ..و كل هذا لان هذا الشعب " غليظ القلب ..بطئ الفهم ..سريع الانحراف "..و لهذا فاللهجة التي ينبغي ان يخاطبوا بها ليفهموها هي اللهجة الفظة الغليظة في كل شئ و كل مناسبة و في كل مثل و شرح و توضيح ..و لكن عندما اتي المسيح له كل المجد كان الوقت قد حان " لتهذيب ذلك الانسان و الشعب البري " و معاملته ليس كالطفل المتعب و لكن كالانسان الناضج( ايمانيا و روحيا و عقائديا )و الذي خبر ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب و موسي و داود و سليمان و صار عنده ناموس و سمع الحكمة من منابعها بلسان داود و سليمان ..و حان الوقت ليصير انسانا مهذبا  ملتزما دقيقا و حريصا يرضي الهه و يفهم ما يريد ان يقوله له الله دون حاجة لعصا التاديب الغليظة ..و لهذا نلاحظ ان لهجة الوحي الالهي في العهد الجديد تغيرت و صارت اكثر رقة و اعمق حكمة و اكثر تدقيقا و اكتمل الناموس و الانبياء و وضعت كل النقط علي الحروف ...و لكن في المقابل ..صار الانسان بلا عذر بعد ماسمعه من كنز الحكمة السماوى يسوع المسيح و صار لا تاديب و لا عصا ينتظرانه  بل فقط نار الجحيم ان هو اخطاء و خالف وصايا الله ( غلطة الشاطر بعشره )..و هذا في حد ذاته يثبت كم ان الله حكيم و رحيم و طويل الروح حتي عندما اتاه بني اسرائيل في البرية و سلط عليهم الحيات و اذلهم بيد اعدائهم و وبخهم بافظع الكلمات لان كل هذا كان تاديب لهم ليرجعوا لانه لم يشاء ان يفنيهم و لا يحاسبهم حساب الدينونة قبل ان يكتمل الناموس و يكون الكل و تتم خطة الفداء الكائنة في ضمير الله الاب منذ خطيئة الانسان الاول. ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> الجهل السايد بين عامة المسيحين والاهتمام بالشكليات والطقوس ...الخ وعدم الاهتمام بجوهر ودراسة ومعرفة الكتاب المقدسة"



*يا ابني تحفظ لكلماتك و انتبه لالفاظك و لا تضع استنتاجاتك الشخصيه و وجهة نظرك الفرديه ثم تعممها و تجعل منها القاعده و كل ما عداها الاستثناء ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (27 أغسطس 2010)

> *يا ابني تحفظ لكلماتك و انتبه لالفاظك و لا تضع استنتاجاتك الشخصيه و وجهة نظرك الفرديه ثم تعممها و تجعل منها القاعده و كل ما عداها الاستثناء ​*


مش الفاظ يا استاذي دي حقيقة . وانت عارف كده قبلي ومفيش مشكلة اننا نذكر ده . 
ابسط شئ لو دخلت كنيسة ارثوذوكسية هل تقدر ان تطلب من الناس ان يردوا على هذه الشبهة هذا اصلا ان كانوا يعرفون بوجود النص . صدقني محدش هيجاوبك الا واحد من مية ولا متين وده كله نابع من ايه غير الجهل والاهتمام بالطقسيات . احنا عارفين الحاجات دي كويس ومن الاحسن منحطش راسنا في الرمل . وننكر الحقيقة .


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> مش الفاظ يا استاذي دي حقيقة . وانت عارف كده قبلي ومفيش مشكلة اننا نذكر ده .
> ابسط شئ لو دخلت كنيسة ارثوذوكسية هل تقدر ان تطلب من الناس ان يردوا على هذه الشبهة هذا اصلا ان كانوا يعرفون بوجود النص . صدقني محدش هيجاوبك الا واحد من مية ولا متين وده كله نابع من ايه غير الجهل والاهتمام بالطقسيات . احنا عارفين الحاجات دي كويس ومن الاحسن منحطش راسنا في الرمل . وننكر الحقيقة .



*حقيقة ايه ؟؟؟
هذا اسمه "بساطة القلب" و تحتاسواء الفروض يمكنك تسميته نقص التعمق و العمق الايماني و ليس الجهل ...و لكن يستحيل ان تجد نفس مستوي العمق و التعمق الايماني واحدا في الملايين من ابناء الكنيسة الاورثوذكسية ..ففيهم من هو متعمق و فيهم من هو ليس متعمق ...و واجب المتعمقين- من منطلق المحبة المسيحية لاخوتهم في المسيح - ان يعظوا و يبصروا اخوتهم الغير متعمقين ..لا ان يشمئزون منهم و يرفضونهم و يدينونهم و يصفونهم بالجهل.
لكن تعالي لاذكرك يا حضرة المتعمق الذي تدين غيرك من " بسطاء"  الشعب الاورثوذكسي   بانه مكتوب " لا يستهن احد بحداثتك "​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (27 أغسطس 2010)

> *هذا اسمه "بساطة القلب" و تحتاسواء الفروض يمكنك تسميته نقص التعمق و العمق الايماني و ليس الجهل ...و لكن يستحيل ان تجد نفس مستوي العمق و التعمق الايماني واحدا في الملايين من ابناء الكنيسة الاورثوذكسية ..ففيهم من هو متعمق و فيهم من هو ليس متعمق ...و واجب المتعمقين- من منطلق المحبة المسيحية لاخوتهم في المسيح - ان يعظوا و يبصروا اخوتهم الغير متعمقين ..لا ان يشمئزون منهم و يرفضونهم و يدينونهم و يصفونهم بالجهل.
> لكن تعالي لاذكرك يا حضرة المتعمق الذي تدين غيرك من " بسطاء"  الشعب الاورثوذكسي   بانه مكتوب " لا يستهن احد بحداثتك "*


صح جدا كلامك واعتقد ان هذا هو ما اقصده . ولكن انا كان نفسي يكون فيه معرفة اكثر وتعمق اكثر في الكتاب المقدس من الصغر لان فايدة ده هتكون كبيرة جدا . وسامحني لو لم اصب الالفاظ الصحيحة.


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> صح جدا كلامك واعتقد ان هذا هو ما اقصده . ولكن انا كان نفسي يكون فيه معرفة اكثر وتعمق اكثر في الكتاب المقدس من الصغر لان فايدة ده هتكون كبيرة جدا . وسامحني لو لم اصب الالفاظ الصحيحة.



*ربنا يباركك حبيبي
ياللا ورينا همتك  مع اخواتك ابناء كنيستك 
 1بط 4:10  ليكن كل واحد بحسب ما اخذ موهبة يخدم بها بعضكم بعضا كوكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله المتنوعة.
 يو 15:12  هذه هي وصيتي ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم.
 رو 12:10  وادّين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة الاخوية.مقدمين بعضكم بعضا في الكرامة.
 رو 15:7  لذلك اقبلوا بعضكم بعضا كما ان المسيح ايضا قبلنا لمجد الله.
 غل 6:2  احملوا بعضكم اثقال بعض وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح.
 اف 4:2  بكل تواضع ووداعة وبطول اناة محتملين بعضكم بعضا في المحبة.
 اف 4:32  وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض شفوقين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله ايضا في المسيح
 اف 5:19  مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح واغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب.
 1بط 5:5  كذلك ايها الاحداث اخضعوا للشيوخ وكونوا جميعا خاضعين بعضكم لبعض وتسربلوا بالتواضع لان الله يقاوم المستكبرين واما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة.​*


----------

